# Bad/Embarrassing Riding Pics?



## Tux (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey everyone! 
So, we all have pictures of those days when our riding just looks bad. Anyone care to post theirs? Here are some of mine 

(when Tuxedo spooked at a baby carriage)










(forgot to jump)










(critique my position, please  jk...)











These are pretty bad...

Let's see some bad pics!
-Tux


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Omg that last one! O_O Did you get enough air?


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

[/ATTACH]
:shock: this was one of the first times i rode my lease horse jumping when i first got him, and it was the first time i rode a 16.2 hh horse jumping you can see here :?


----------



## Tux (Jul 18, 2011)

nice 

(I barely got enough air; never again will I do a jumping course with that horse...)


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL, just any of my pics would work:lol:


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

i just want to dig myself a deep hole in hide in it everytime i see this picture. lol i make no excuses but just assure you that i am not THAT hidious of rider haha bad day i guess


----------



## ChipsAhoy (Jul 1, 2012)

So many things went wrong in this picture... starting with the oversized jacket making me look pregnant at all times.










He had just bucked in this one...but there's still no excuse for that xD


----------



## Tux (Jul 18, 2011)

Haha! Nice 

(sorry I did't reply earlier, I just got back from NM)


----------



## Tux (Jul 18, 2011)

aaah! Where did my pics go! they dissapeared 0.o


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Tux love your pics!


----------



## ChipsAhoy (Jul 1, 2012)

Tux said:


> (when Tuxedo spooked at a baby carriage)


I still start cracking up when I think about your moms voice in that video. :lol:


----------



## Tux (Jul 18, 2011)

Haha

Me too XD


----------



## Tux (Jul 18, 2011)

wetrain17 said:


> Tux love your pics!


Thanks!

Can you see them? They disappeared on my computer...

|;(


----------

